# estimating design cost



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I need to work up a quote for 40-50 transfers...full front (probably 8"x8"). Customer has raster artwork that is not so great so it probably won't vectorize easily. IF I would do the job I would probably send it off to be vectored BUT at this point I just need to quote the job.

How do you all quote if without an idea of the stone count? I can look at a logo and estimate thread count for embroidery this is a new ball game.

Also, do you typically work in the setup cost or quote it separately?

By the way, this would be a wholesale job.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

how are you going to produce the transfers?are you cutting a template and setting your own stones?

8"x8"transfer *one color*...100-400 stones $9.99, 401-600 stones 11.99, 601-800 stones $13.99...ect.
additional charges for additional colors.Each color is a seperate template..As far as artwork charge your rate and either work it into your price or have it set up as a deposit that will be transfered to the job.wholesale is a tricky word.Do they have a resale cert?

you can set up a quantity wholesale price list for example....
12-24 transfers 10% off,
25-36 transfers 15% off,
37-48 transfers 20% off,
49-72 transfers 25% off....ect.
Id also get 50% down and 50% on completion.
good luck mabey you can pm me and we can talk more realistic numbers


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Create a grid of rhinestone circles of the right size and spacing between the stones. Then place this large grid of circles over the bitmap. Quickly delete the circles that are not covering a part of the image.

The results are a crude stone count but good enough to quote quickly. Hopefully I said this so that it makes sense!!

See att....

Brian : )


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris, make note that you really answered your own question, "I can estimate". I DO NOT QUOTE a design before I get an actual stone count. I do ESTIMATE THE COST OF THE RHINESTONES ONLY on a design by using a simple stone per inch calculation and estimating based on which size stone you think will give you the best results. Then I let them know that design time and additional costs (template, transfer paper, etc) will be added on to that. Since I charge a flat rate for the stones, irregardles of size or color, it keeps it simple. So your 8x8 design using ss06 stones, at 71 stones per square inch, x 0.003 per stone, would be $13.63 (unless my math is off).

I have set my personal price break levels at

1-49 pieces = calculated price
50-99 pieces = 10% discount
100-200 pieces = 20% discount
anything over 200 is negotiated
I have all of this set up in a pricing spreadsheet so that all I have to do for the estimate is enter the anticipated finished size of the transfer and the most likely stone size to be used and it will calculate an estimated price. The same thing for the final pricing, except instead of using the stones per inch, I replace it with the actual stone count.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you ALL for your comments. I am going to go back over these more carefully. 

Brian - thanks for the suggestion - not sure why I didn't think about doing it that way - seems simple enough.

The deal with the design that I was estimating is:
no good artwork - raster image or scanned embroidery image
multiple stone colors - at least 4 colors
fair intricate design (at least for a newbie like me)

This person is a fellow embroiderer from another list I am on. She needs 40-50 transfers. She sent the artwork to Boxercraft and they quoted $8.50 per transfer. I know with me having to make 4 templates and brush each color separately and put them together, there is NO way I can do it for $8.50 each. And I am not really setup to do wholesale work.

But again, I really do appreciate all the information. Sometimes it is so difficult to get individuals talking about pricing 

If anyone is interested in maybe looking at this design and quoting transfers for this person, contact me and I can forward you the details. I am sure she wouldn't mind.


----------

